# Fulldrive 2 vs OCD



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I just got a Fulltone OCD after recently purchasing a Fulldrive 2 (from this site)...

I've been pretty happy with the Fulldrive2, however, my initial impression of the OCD is that its a much more useable overdrive sound, and i'm contemplating ditching the Fulldrive2 alltogeather..

What are your thoughts on these two pedals?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Fulldrive is has more mids, a little fatter and not as much gain.

OCD has more of a scooped marshall thing about it.

I prefer the OCD to the Fulldrive myself. I even owned 2 OCDs at one time, one was gained up the other lower.

.02


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I had the Fulltone 2 Custom Shop model. Sounded pretty good. Liked the 18 V option and felt that it had a lot more "presence" at that power. HOWEVER, I had a problem with a Fulltone product once. It was my favorite fuzz - Fulltone 70. I noticed that one of the pots would cut out entirely between 7 o'clock and 10 o'clock on the dial. Anyways, without getting into it too much, I had emailed Fulltone about the problem - it sounded like they were going to reluctantly analyze the problem and asked for a bit more information. When I happened to mention that I had bought it used I NEVER heard from Fulltone again. They wouldn't even reply to subsequent emails. So....I have sold all of my Fulltone products (Custom Shop FD2, Fulltone 70 and Ultimate Octave) and can't ever see myself buying another one. 

It's a competitive market out there, and there are a TON of great sounding pedals. In my opinion a company either supports their product or they don't. Plain and simple. If they don't support it, I don't buy it.

With all of that being said, I would suggest that you find another "go to" overdrive. Either that or buy a Fulltone but don't forget to buy it directly from Fulltone or an authorized dealer. Also don't forget to shower Fulltone with praise 24/7 and HOPE that if you EVER have a problem with your Fulltone product, Mike Fulltone isn't on the rag when you contact him for help.

Whew! DONE!

Hope I don't sound like a lunatic. I am far from it. Just can't stand companies who don't stand behind their products. 

With all of THAT being said...Good luck with your OD search! :rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I had the Fulltone 2 Custom Shop model. Sounded pretty good. Liked the 18 V option and felt that it had a lot more "presence" at that power. HOWEVER, I had a problem with a Fulltone product once. It was my favorite fuzz - Fulltone 70. I noticed that one of the pots would cut out entirely between 7 o'clock and 10 o'clock on the dial. Anyways, without getting into it too much, I had emailed Fulltone about the problem - it sounded like they were going to reluctantly analyze the problem and asked for a bit more information. When I happened to mention that I had bought it used I NEVER heard from Fulltone again. They wouldn't even reply to subsequent emails. So....I have sold all of my Fulltone products (Custom Shop FD2, Fulltone 70 and Ultimate Octave) and can't ever see myself buying another one.
> 
> It's a competitive market out there, and there are a TON of great sounding pedals. In my opinion a company either supports their product or they don't. Plain and simple. If they don't support it, I don't buy it.
> 
> ...


Ok, not sure what this has to do with the OPs question?

Right in the manual for any Fulltone product it says the Warranty isn't transferable. That said, Mike should have replied to you telling you so, that much he owed you, nothing more.

PS) I think his name actually is: Mike Fuller

.02


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Fulldrive is has more mids, a little fatter and not as much gain.
> 
> OCD has more of a scooped marshall thing about it.
> 
> ...


That pretty well sums it up. I also prefer the OCD, some one else has my fulldrive now.

Do you guys use it with 18v? I ended up getting the 18v Dunlop after going through way too many batteries (made up a box with 2 9v). To me, there's way more "marshal" in there using 18v.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Ok, not sure what this has to do with the OPs question?
> 
> Right in the manual for any Fulltone product it says the Warranty isn't transferable. That said, Mike should have replied to you telling you so, that much he owed you, nothing more.
> 
> ...


Sorry I got of topic BUT thought I would offer my two cents about my experience with Fulltone - and yes I think you're right, it is Mike Fuller. I wasn't at all expecting any freebees or warranty repair, just asked if it was a common problem and/or if it could be repaired for a reasonable price. Maybe if I were a rock star, I would have gotten a response. Seems like that kind of guy. Once again sorry I got off topic....I'll stop here.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Sorry I got of topic BUT thought I would offer my two cents about my experience with Fulltone - and yes I think you're right, it is Mike Fuller. I wasn't at all expecting any freebees or warranty repair, just asked if it was a common problem and/or if it could be repaired for a reasonable price. Maybe if I were a rock star, I would have gotten a response. Seems like that kind of guy. Once again sorry I got off topic....I'll stop here.


You deserved an email indicating why he wasn't going to fix it at the very least. He does these things often, depends on his mood as you said.

That aside I love his products and it won't stop me from buying them. As for OT no worries.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I noticed that one of the pots would cut out entirely between 7 o'clock and 10 o'clock on the dial.


Same kind of deal happened to the output knob on my MXR Wylde Overdrive... has to be atleast half way to work, luckily I keep it maxed out, lol. Seems like a pretty common problem with stompboxes though, I've read about it happening on lots of effects and apparently it's a simple repair (never done it, personally). 

Sorry for this entire post being relatively off topic, but where do you guys get the OCD? I'm looking to get an overdrive pedal for my step dad (classic rock guy... Led Zep, AC/DC, KISS, etc) as a gift and it sounds like he'd dig it. Right now he's using a Boss OD-2 I believe.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

We've got a few dealers in the Deal Emporium that can get it in and ship it to you...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You deserved an email indicating why he wasn't going to fix it at the very least. .


Thanks for the support! 

As for the OCD vs. FD2 debate. Haven't tried the OCD but would like to at some point. As I said earlier, I found the FD2 at 18V to be very sweet. I ran it at 18V with the Dunlop brick. Worked great.

The whole TS808 thing is overdone IMO. Every pedal maker seems to have their own version. I do have a GoudieFx 808+ for the TS type stuff but I decided to try something ew and just ordered a Zvex Box of Rock. Should be here next week. Can't wait.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I love'em both. I have one of each on my pedalboard. They are different sounding ODs'. I run both at 18 volts with a Dunlop DC Power Brick.


----------

